
WireGuard Didn't Make it To The Mainline Linux Kernel This Cycle - axiomdata316
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=WireGuard-Not-In-4.20
======
tptacek
This is too bad, but, really, WireGuard is incredibly easy to get set up
regardless. I've had harder times with SSH configurations than with rolling
out WireGuard. It's a pretty amazing piece of software.

~~~
johntash
Do you have any experiencing using BGP and/or DHCP with wireguard? It looks
like it might be as easy as running dhcpd/dnsmasq on the wireguard interface,
but I haven't seen that much documentation on it yet..

~~~
tptacek
Nope! WireGuard just presents to the rest of the system as a standard IP
interface, and integrates into the rest of the Linux network system, so
presumably BGP works fine. DHCP might be trickier?

What's the use case for running BGP over WireGuard? I'm just curious.

------
iofiiiiiiiii
Too bad. I recently tried Wiregoard and the installer told me that I need to
disable Secure Boot for some kernel/driver reason. This immediately
disqualified it from serious use in my scenarios. I expect I will try again
once it is built-in.

------
zx2c4
I'll be discussing the Zinc library at the conference in Vancouver soon with
other developers, and hopefully we'll get to a good place for the next cycle.
This sort of thing is, evidently, a process of sorts.

